# Wlan verliert sehr viel Bandbreite



## Mway-Tuning (27. April 2006)

Hallo ich beutze hier ein Wlan, mit Router von Acer und Wlan-USB-Stick ebenfalls von Acer. Der Router und der Rechner stehen ca 5 Meter auseinander, keine Wand dazwischen und nichts, auf diese 5 Meter bekomme ich anstatt von 54 MBit nur 24 Mbit, das kann doch eingentlich auf diese Entfernung garnicht sein oder ?

Hat mir jemand ein TIP, was ich machen kann ?


----------



## fanste (27. April 2006)

Bin jetzt kein Experte, was Sachen Wlan angeht. 
Aber haben beide Karten/Sticks den gleichen Typ? g/b/g++ verstehen sich. Aber ich glaube mit unterschiedlichen Sendeleistungen. 
Ist der Router auf volle Sendeleistung eingestellt? 
Mal einen anderen Kanal ausprobiert? Vielleicht ist ja etwas in der Nähe, dass dein Signal stört.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (27. April 2006)

ich habe nur ein USB-Stick.

Aber Router und USB-Stick sind beide auf G only ! 

Das mit dem Kanal kann ich mir kauf vorstellen !


----------



## cIrCa (28. April 2006)

Naja, ich hätte auch auf den Kanal getippt.
Desweiteren kommt es auch öfters vor, dass Hochspannungsleitungen in direkter Umgebung stören können - es reicht aber im dümmsten Fall schon ein Stromkabel.

Und nebenbei: Hast du's verschlüsselt?


----------



## fanste (28. April 2006)

Was ist mit der Sendeleistung? Steht die auf 100%, oder kann man das bei dir nicht ändern?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (28. April 2006)

so Jung danke für die Hilfe ! Ich habe nun 54 Mbit ich weiß zwar nicht warum aber sie sind jetzt da !


----------



## cIrCa (28. April 2006)

Was hast du gemacht ? Router verschoben, Kabel (Strom) anders verlegt ?
Kann sein, dass manchmal Störsignale auftreten, und dann einfach wieder verschwinden.

Dieses Problem hatte ich früher auch - jetzt läufts erstaunlich gut


----------



## Mway-Tuning (28. April 2006)

zu früh gefreut, eine weile ging es, dann aber wieder nicht, ich habe jetzt mal alle kanäle durch aber leider kein Erfolg, auf dem besten Kanal 5 habe ich folgende  Daten

Strength 100 %
Signal Strength ca 67%
Link Quality ca 70 %

TX Rate 24 Mbps

mehr bekomme ich einfach nicht hin ! 
Werd wohl nicht drum rum kommen, eine W-Lankarte zu kaufen und die USB-Sticks in die Schublade zu legen oder ?


----------



## fanste (28. April 2006)

Das dürfte eigentlich nicht am Stick liegen. Wenn es der gleiche Funk-Typ ist, sollte die Bandbreite zur Verfügung stehen. Außer er ist von einer von schlechter Qualität. Auf deutsch: Billigteil.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (28. April 2006)

ne billig sind die nicht, war ein Komplettpaket von Acer mit Router und 2x USB-Stick !


----------



## frager (1. Mai 2006)

ist der usb-stick vorne am pc angeschlossen oder hinten? Ich glaube ich hab das schon mal irgendwo gesehen, dass die signale schwaecher sind wenn der hinten angeschlossen ist.

Ich persoenlich habe eine pci-wlan karte mit einem 3m verlaengerungskabel, das ich oben, fast an der decke befestigt habe - router steht in einem anderen zimmer, eine wand dazwischen 54Mbit/s ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Mai 2006)

Du bist der erste von dem ich hoere, dass er ein WLAN-Kabel hat. 

Uebrigens, halte Dich doch bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## NomadSoul (1. Mai 2006)

*Re: AW: Wlan verliert sehr viel Bandbreite*



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du bist der erste von dem ich hoere, dass er ein WLAN-Kabel hat.
> 
> Uebrigens, halte Dich doch bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


Er meintwohl ein Verlängerungskabel zu seiner Antenne


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Mai 2006)

NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er meintwohl ein Verlängerungskabel zu seiner Antenne


Ist trotzdem ein WLAN-Kabel.


----------



## frager (1. Mai 2006)

hehe, ist halt ein Unikat ^^

aber ohne VERLÄNGERUNGSkabel -P) hatte ich überhaupt keinen Empfang, nur ab und zu ganz kurz, und mit Kabel wie gesagt volle Kanne 54Mbit/s....

war auch mit meinem zweiten PC ganz lustig: solange man nich am PC war, hatte er einigermassen Empfang, wenn man sich aber an den Rechner setzte, wer er auf einmal weg ^^ Das war deswegen so, weil der Empfang durch die Beine oder durch den Stuhl gestoert wurde... hab deswegen auch ein WLAN-Kabel am 2ten PC


----------



## Mway-Tuning (1. Mai 2006)

dann werde ich wohl auch mal eine USB Verlängerungskabel holen damit ich den USB_Stick auf den Rechner legen kann  !


----------



## frager (2. Mai 2006)

najaa... schau zuerst, ob es ueberhaupt da dran liegt... dreh halt den PC um und schau ob er dann Empfang kriegt


----------



## Mway-Tuning (21. Mai 2006)

also ich habe mir jetzt mal ein USB-Verlängerungskabel gekauft nun sind meine Wert wie folgt

Signal Strength 95 %
Link Quality 72 %

und jetzt kommt der Hammer

TX-Rate 24 Mbps

Wenn ich neu verbinde hat er ca 5 Minuten mehr Leistung 54 Mbps und dann wieder 24 das kann doch echt nicht mehr sein.

Ich habe nun den Router überall rumgezogen, ich habe den USB-Dongl überall rumgezogen und selbst wenn nur ca 2 Meter dazwischen liegen bekomme ich nur 24 Mbps hin ! 


HILFE HIlfE HILFE


----------



## fanste (21. Mai 2006)

Hat vielleicht irgendeine Hardware einen Defekt? Sind überalle die richtigen Einstellungen eingestellt? Connecten evt mehrere per WLAN zum Router?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (21. Mai 2006)

hardware ist nicht defekt, hab alles schon ausgetauscht, weil ich s doppelt habe, und es verbindet nur eine Wlanverbindung zum Router !


----------

